# Fudge after his first haircut!! age 6 months



## Fudgesmom (Sep 25, 2010)

Fudge had his first trip to the groomers today...I was very anxious having read some of the horror stories on here...however, they did an amazing job and he is just a more handsome version of himself yesterday hahaa...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

That's great, pleased it went well and sorry if we made you feel anxious - just want to help others avoid the shock/horror/hysterical laughter that some of us have been through after collecting puppies from their first grooming trip. They feel so lovely when they have been groomed, all soft and cuddly


----------



## Fudgesmom (Sep 25, 2010)

By being anxious and reading all the comments on here I think I may have avoided disappointment!! hahaaa...Told the groomer exactly what not to do, I think she must have been terrified of me returning to pick him up!!! However..I will go back as very pleased with the result. Thankyou all for leaving the comments as I probably wouldnt have been so vocal and ended up crying...Karen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

glad it went well, but where are the photos, we need photos, lol his cut may be usefull for others so they can take the photo to their groomer.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good news ... at least this site seems to be stopping cockapoo owners being devastated lol... yeh I bet your groomer was dreading showing you, what a relief for her as well lol ... would love to see result x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Just seen the pics of Fudge and he looks brill. I clipped Flo to about same length last week and I have decided to keep her about 1 inch long as she is so much easier to look after. I can now comb her all over with a wide tooth comb every day in about 5 mins.


----------

